# On board battery charger



## jasp

Does the on board battery charger charger the engine battery when on mains hook up. I cannot find any reference to it in the manual. 
Model is 2003 770HS 

Jason


----------



## HarleyDave

Hi Jason

On my Eura, when the leisure battery is up to voltage the charger automatically charges the vehicle battery too

This could take a while depending on the state of the leisure battery

The display above the door shows a parallel connection when both batteries are being charged

BTW - I have a similar problem to you with the vehicle battery discharging.

Recent new battery has not fixed this so I too will have to disconnect items one by one to see what the problem is.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 747

If you have an Elektroblok unit fitted then your van battery should get a float charge of about 2 amps when on hookup.

If you fit solar panels and connect the supply to the Elektroblok solar socket, it will only charge the habitation battery. You need an extra unit from Schaudt to charge both batteries from solar.


----------



## HarleyDave

Euramobil use CBE electrics - I think Electroblock are used on Hymers etc

That said I would love to be able to just plug in my solar panel which currently lies neglected in the shed because I can't decide where it needs to be connected for the best result

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Here's a photo of my control panel at switch on (hence my fat finger in the picture) to show all the symbols (panel test?)

The symbols under the words Eura Mobil are

Solar Panel (if fitted) charging battery
Generator (if fitted) charging battery
Mains connected 
The final symbol on the right side indicates 2 batteries being charged in parallel (Leisure and Vehicle)

This symbol shows after the leisure battery has reached full charge and the system then provides charge to the vehicle battery as well as the leisure

As regards the alarm clock query (query in a different thread)

With the control panel switched on - Press "prog" then use the up/down arrows to scroll through the functions (alarm clock comes up as first choice)

When in the alarm function, ("Al Clock" showing) press "mode" to enter the setting mode 

Using the up/down arrows you can then set the time (using mode to step between hours and minutes) for the alarm to sound.

You will see that the third of the mode selections shows the bell symbol and the word "alarm"

Bell showing means alarm set - no bell = no alarm

To change it use the up/down arrows to select bell or no bell

When all as you want it to be, press mode again and you will get "OK"

Hope this helps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jasp

Thanks for all the help.

Jason


----------



## maximillian

Thanks to Harley Dave have it sussed now


----------

